# Show jitters



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh mi gosh I am pre registering for classes for this weekends schooling so right now. My palms are sweaty and I am all nervous about entering in a hack class and open rail and asking for a counter canter. It's a schooling show for goodness sake. Wont be the end of the world if I make a fool out of myself right? I never got this nervous about shows when I was younger. Don't ever take 10 years off once you get into the flow of it!

Just had to get it out.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I know the feeling. I usally get it going into a reining class. But then you do the class and its totally fine.=)


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

besty of luck


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I sometimes get jittery when I show some where I've never been to/shown before. Especially if I am alone and don't have any buddies with me to help me relax and just chill out.


----------

